# World Record Halibut



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Holy Cow! 515#s in a 19 ft boat

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excursions/post/german-fisherman-catches-world-record-515-pound-atlantic-halibut/


----------



## Jabbo (May 29, 2012)

That's one big flounder!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I might go tie up to the fence in a bit and see if I can pull it to the porch, just to get an idea of what that was like

Awesome catch


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have caught 30-50 # halibut and I just don't want to catch a "barn door" halibut. That would be like winching a vw off the bottom.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Can u imagine the gig you would need to "flounder gig"

A 500 pound flounder


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Can u imagine the gig you would need to "flounder gig"
> 
> 
> 
> A 500 pound flounder


Poseidon himself couldn't gig a 500# halibut


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I wonder if they get full of worms when they get that big. He gave it away...:w00t:


----------

